# Is all “extra” govt stimulus taxable



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Is all the government and state extra money taxable and reportable 
600 week unemployment
300 state unemployment
1200 stimulus


----------



## driverdoug (Jun 11, 2017)

Regular UE is.
Stimulus is not.
UE bonus: not sure.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

wallae said:


> Is all the government and state extra money taxable and reportable
> 600 week unemployment *YES*
> 300 state unemployment * YES*
> 1200 stimulus. *NO*


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Thanks 
In my case I was getting 109 a week off a part time job plus 600 extra for 709 so it all counts. Correct


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

wallae said:


> Thanks
> In my case I was getting 109 a week off a part time job plus 600 extra for 709 so it all counts. Correct


yes


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

https://www.irs.gov/newsroom/irs-un...ax-withheld-now-and-avoid-a-tax-time-surprise


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> https://www.irs.gov/newsroom/irs-un...ax-withheld-now-and-avoid-a-tax-time-surprise


Thanks to all
Did a rough draft of my tax
Looks manageable

I noticed that Uber had me making a little money in Sept but didn't record any miles. Zero
Did anyone else notice?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

wallae said:


> Thanks to all
> Did a rough draft of my tax
> Looks manageable
> 
> ...


good reason to keep your own mileage log & not rely on Uber to keep track!


----------

